# My Amano laid eggs (Photos)!!!!!!



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

OK, I'm happy and very jealous. 
1) jealous taht your Japonicas are doing that well.
2) jealous that you can take such fantastic pics.


:thumbsup: Please keep the pics coming, and the shrimp happy.:thumbsup:


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

Think it is the temp. My main 3 female breeders are kept at about 80 F. They seem to be the most active and fertile - carry for about 2-3 weeks then gradually release zoes. They molt and get berried again w/n 3-5 days, crazy! (3 female, 2 males in my cherry tank)

Good luck w/ the zoes, still trying to find out what works best to feed.


----------



## TheTeh (Apr 11, 2006)

I have now 5 pregnant females!! The first one is till carrying the eggs. Below show the eggs with visible eyes.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Don't get too excited, Teh!

I have Amanos carrying eggs all the time. It isn't a rare occurrence at all.

Trick is getting those eggs to hatch and actually produce shrimp. Doing that is a huge process involving salt water and lots of patience and lots of luck.

Someone posted a thread or a link on the process a years ago or so. I'll look for it.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Breeding Yamato (a.k.a. Amano) shrimp

That should explain it.

Mike


----------



## snakeskin (Jul 28, 2005)

my amano is even more pregnant than that!:smile:


----------



## h20 plant (Dec 21, 2005)

nice pics like always, I just recently found out that I can use one of those compact hand held microscopes over the lens of my casio exilim to get decent micro shots without spending more than 10 bucks . But they still does not compar to the good setups.


----------

